# Visa Points



## Lottienpaul (Mar 21, 2010)

I don't know if anybody can help me with the answer for this one........as it stands at the moment on the Skilled Worker Visa requirements I am 2 points short. As from January next year I will gain those two points from an extra years work experience. Therefore as visas take so long to process am I able to start proceeding for the visa now as when and if I do get granted one I would have got my points by then ? Hope this makes sense !

Charlie


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

That is not possible, you need to have the points at the time of application.


----------

